# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My SE Asian tank (last update 17-8-2003)



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is the evolution of my tank

July 5










July 10










July 23










August 17










I have yet to do some changes, I want replace riccia foreground for a glosso or elocharis sp foreground.

Someone European member boards would send me a little piece of eleocharis or similar plant?
















Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

This is the evolution of my tank

July 5










July 10










July 23










August 17










I have yet to do some changes, I want replace riccia foreground for a glosso or elocharis sp foreground.

Someone European member boards would send me a little piece of eleocharis or similar plant?

















Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Very nice tank, gives me a foresty feel. I would love to send you some Eleocharis, but the freigth would be pretty expensive but if you need alot of it i'm sure we can work something out. Email me if you're interested.


----------



## Aleix Llovet (Aug 15, 2003)

love it "sedice?" XD

very nice riccia in ground

wwwallace


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

That is so lovely, Xema, I just love it, but then I loved it when you put up the first picture! If anything, it's more beautiful now than before. I wouldn't change a thing, I love the way the riccia looks, but I can appreciate going with something that's a little less labor intensive. If it were me, I think I would try glosso in preference to the hairgrass, I'm not sure the hairgrass would blend as well into your aquascape. On the other hand-you do such a lovely job with your tanks and fish that I'm sure it will be beautiful whatever you decide.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree with Vicki, I would consider glosso or even Hem. Micranthemoides (or whatever they changed the name to now







) in place of the Riccia if you wanted something low maintenance. Plus the H. mic. would still give you that nice color contrast IMO.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes, I agree to you, riccia give me very much work to me.

I´m thinking to create a cripts foreground, and in first plane a foreground of marsilea.

What do you think about this?








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I think that would be VERY nice. LOL! George, I can't agree with you about Hemianthus micranthemoides not being labor intensive, it just about wore me out in my 120 gallon, I could NOT keep it under control--I finally gave up and took it all out. It crept into EVERYTHING, and pruning it to keep it short was an unbelievable ordeal! WHAT a mess.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

H. micranthemoides takes trimming very well, so, IMO, it's fairly low maintenance for a stem plant. I'm quite rough with it and always comes back like a champ. It's my new favorite foreground. Trimming then retrimming gives a very tight carpet-- almost as tight as Riccia but with way more character.

I can see how it would be tough to manage in a very large tank, though.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

It's even tougher when you're vertically challenged and have to practically climb into the tank to reach it! You can't do a really good trim if you can't get right down to it with scissors--at least I can't. I had a big whomping field of it, too, and of course every time I trimmed it I'd have a bucketful of snippets that I had to fish out of the tank. But I do agree with you, John, I love the way it looks; it was really beautiful, and it did about kill me to take it out. In a smaller tank I'd do it again in a heartbeat; in fact, I've started some in my new 30 gallon--in a much smaller area that I can actually reach!

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll disagree with the others and say that the incredibly bright riccia foreground is distracting rather than complementing to the remainder of the aquascape. I'd ordinarily recommend a simple switch to hairgrass, but I think the foreground area is too flat and central for that species to fit in well. Instead, I think a wisteria mid- and foreground would be perfect, perhaps backed by a piece of driftwood covered with Windelov's Java fern. That aside, I think it's an awesome looking tank. Great job!


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

thaks 2la, I think the same that you, riccia is riccia, but I can´t pay attention to riccia all days.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I'll add my $o.o2 for whatever it's worth.

First off I need to preface: I'm pretty "rough" when it comes to aquascaping philosophies. I'm a pretty die hard biotope guy, so creating triangles and blending lines and all that isn't a huge concern for me. I have to agree that the riccia looks really out of place. Personally I would add something like a stump, etc. right in the middle, or just off center, and then creat a small "meadow" between that feature and the side plantings. I would then plant the other side of it. So many planted tanks are planted on the back and sides, with a big open space in the middle. Personally, I like to have something up close that you can really study and see the fish, etc. interact with--makes you feel like you're in the middle of everything. Sometimes I put things right against the front of the tank. Just an idea.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

August, 31










the last shot of my tank, with some reforms and new plant as marsillea








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

That's a huge improvement and really gives it a wilder look. Please post again when the foreground has grown in the way you want it. Good work.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Xema--
Looks good without the riccia!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

You new version of the aquascape makes your tank look smaller, but I like the new one MUCH better! Good job! I sorta even like the "not grown in yet" look of the new area.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Last shot...

September 13










Gomer you have reason... look smaller.

Now I add some vallisnerias and other cripts and eleocharis.








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------

